# Late Learner



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Thursday, 30th October 2014:*

Today I had my first piano lesson. I am sixty-three years old. I learned the violin when I was young, and came back to it when I was sixty. I am a retired teacher, who has taught every age and stage from eight-year-olds to university students.

I thought it might be interesting - for me at least - to record my experiences of learning piano and violin, and learning about music, during my Third Age. If you, Dear Reader, are a much younger music student - or an adult learner, like me - or a music teacher who will teach or is teaching adults - then maybe my posts will provide a little insight into the joys, the problems, and the pitfalls.

So much for my introduction. Back after lunch, when I will report on how my lesson went....


----------

